# Correlation between OP baby/going overdue



## peskyflylady (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't find any studies on this, so I'm curious. Does having an OP baby increase your chances of going overdue or not being dilated at all before labor?

With my last pregnancy, we didn't realize the baby was OP until I was 9 cm. But, I went to 41 1/2 weeks, was induced because of having gestational diabetes, and was not dilated at all at that point. It took quite a while to get labor going and get past the first couple of centimeters. And she turned during the pushing phase.

I'm just wondering, though, if there's something about the baby's head not being applied properly to the cervix that causes labor to not kick in/be slow to start? Maybe I'm way off base here, but I'm interested in any anecdotal evidence or research you can point me to!


----------



## ee_lime (Apr 14, 2007)

:
I have the same theory.....I am only 39 weeks but have seriously felt that we have been ready for a week or so now....I think the only thing holding up labor from starting is that she is posterior.


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

you should check out this site on how to prevent and move a posterior baby.

http://www.motherspirit.net/articles...reventpost.htm


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I firmly believe that is why I didn't have my last baby early. He droped at 30wks. But he was op, and his head was slightly twisted wehn he droped. He stayed that way for the next 10wks.
My dr had me on baby watch for almost 10wks becuase of the dropping but I didn't even dialate as early as I did with my previous pregnancies. She said although his head was right there and firm, it wasn't pusing teh right spots. She also said that she finds this common in op babies.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

All mine are 42+ weeks and I always carry them posterior (but they turn in early labor). I had one born kinda cockeyed, looking at my leg. But all the rest were anterior. But I have no problem dialating during birth or before. I am usually 2-5 cm before labor starts. Do I think my posterior babies cause my late deliveries? nope. I think I just need to cook longer.

My mother birthed all hers sunny side up. Shes gone anywhere from 39 weeks to 43 weeks gestation. Some people its normal to have posterior babies. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try to get them to move, but don't beat yourself up if they don't.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

my youngest was 42+2 and ROA right up into labor. no posterior.

My mom had 2 posterior babies, one at 39 weeks (My sister) and one at 37 weeks (me).

So, small case study in my family, no correlation.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Not for me. All my babies have been OP (3 thus far, don't know about this one), first pregnancy -- few days shy of 37 weeks, 2nd pregnancy -- 38 weeks and a few days, and third pregnancy -- 39 weeks and a few days.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
All mine are 42+ weeks and I always carry them posterior (but they turn in early labor). I had one born kinda cockeyed, looking at my leg. But all the rest were anterior. But I have no problem dialating during birth or before. I am usually 2-5 cm before labor starts. Do I think my posterior babies cause my late deliveries? nope. I think I just need to cook longer.

My mother birthed all hers sunny side up. Shes gone anywhere from 39 weeks to 43 weeks gestation. Some people its normal to have posterior babies. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try to get them to move, but don't beat yourself up if they don't.

Ths could be me!! Except mine don't turn and are born sunny side up! I did the whole stressing/spinning babies/prevention/upside down on a board stuff with DS#1. Then, with DS#2 I decided I had better things to worry about. I couldn't have cared less when I was pregnant with DD and found out that she was also posterior.

I'm one of those 'weirdies' that dilate A LOT before birth. Labor tends to go from zero to birth in no time flat. My DS#2 was an accidental UC because my MW didn't get there in time (I'd only had 4 contractions before things got going and I realized I was in transition, reached up and touched his head/caul).

Apparently, posterior/"overdue" is normal for me. None of my babies showed any sign of being postdates...so my body apparently likes to cook 'em.

Variations of normal. It doesn't mean it's bad...wrong...or whatever. It's just a variation.

Good luck, HTH!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I had my OP baby at 40w3days. I do think you are less likely to dilate before labor begins and also dilate slower in labor because the head is not firmly pressed on the cervix.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe for some but not as a rule? My posterior baby was born just one day past his estimated due date with no delays/complications/etc, although I did have an OB who did a membrane sweep during an exam the day before without mentioning it







: so I don't know what impact that might have had on what would have happened otherwise.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

My OPs were on time or early. I was dialated a bit each time also.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My OP baby was born on her due date. The second to be born on her due date, actually.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the theory that it takes firm application of head/butt to cervix to produce good dilation is just that...a theory. And it doesn't really hold much water for me. I've seen women dilate fairly rapidly with babies very high, barely pressuring the cervix at all. And I've seen women with well-applied babies to dilate very slowly. Same goes for due dates--it just doesn't hold up to scrutiny over large numbers.

Birth professionals (and just plain 'birth junkies'!) are always trying to figure out the hows, whys and wherefores of birth. Only natural, I suppose...but there are many theories floating around, some firmly espoused by some Birth Profs, that simply do not amount to 'proven by evidence'. So it's best IMO to take all the theories w/a large grain of salt


----------

